# Cube LTD Team Black, oder doch Ramsch?



## Matthias1992 (1. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

Bin neu hier, und habe echt ein Ziemlich ernstes Anliegen.

Ich war die ganze Zeit, von 2008 bis letzten Monat fahrer einer Derbi Senda DRD125.

Da ich es leider mit der Straßenverkehrsordnung nicht so eng gesehen habe, ist nun für 2 Jahre Schluss mit dem Fahren.

Habe mir anfang letzter Woche über ebay ein ''Cube LTD Team Black'' zugelegt. Laut vorbesitzer ist es das Modell von 2008.
Die Originale ''Rock Shox'' Gabel wurde durch eine '''marzocchi bomber'' ausgetauscht. Das Bike fährt sich absolut göttlich, und macht so auch keine Probleme. Man merkt dass es kein ''Fertig - steckbausatz - Real'' ist.

Nun meine 2 Fragen.
Ich habe das 2008er Modell mal gegooglet und mir ist aufgefallen das andere Komponenten verbaut wurden, als im Internet steht. 
Da haben wir zu einem Die Schaltung, da sollte eine Shimano Deore XT verbaut serin, bei mir ist es allerdings eine LX.
Nach der Optik des Bikes kann man nicht gehen, da es so oder so Umlackiert wurde. 
Woran erkenne ich nun, ob es wirklich das 2008er Modell, oder noch besser, worann erkenne ich dass es wirklich ein Cube LTD Team ist?

Meine Nächste Frage wäre: Die Gabel sitzt fest im Schaft. Kein Wackeln nach Links, Rechts, Hoch oder runter. Nur wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe gibt die Gabel schon stark nach. Aber nicht die Gabelholme Tauchen ein, sondern die ganze Gabel bewegt sich im Schaft. Der vorbesitzer meinte, es sei Normal, da die Gabel Hartgummi gedämpft sei. In der Tat ist oben unterm Lenker nur ein Hardgummiring zu sehen, auf dem 3 Worte gedruckt sind . Das erste Wort kann man nicht mehr lesen, ist zu sehr abgerieben. Die beiden anderen Worte bilden den Satz ''... system inside''
Aber es kann doch nicht gut für Gabel/Schaft sein wenn sie nachgibt? 
Was meint ihr?
Ich entschuldige mich für den Großen Text, aber ich bin echt ein Anfänger auf dem Gebiet.

Ach, mein vater meinte noch, am Lenkkopf würde ein Ring fehlen, der noch auf diesen Gummiring kommt, und dem Ganzen Stabilität verleihen würd. Aber ich habe keinerlei Möglichkeit einen Solchen Ring zu befestigen, sodass mir dieser Tipp doch eher unwarscheinlich vorkommt.

Also, was meint ihr? Ist es wirklich ein Cube LTD Team Black, oder hat man mich mit meiner Unwissenheit ausgetrickst?


Hier mal ein Paar Bilder, zum veranschaulichen.

http://img821.imageshack.us/g/0200j4a23.jpg/

Hoffe wirklich, dass ihr mir Helfen könnt.

Liebe ( verzweifelte ) Grüße


----------



## Sven2356 (1. März 2011)

also das eine Gabel im Steuerrohr Spiel hat beim bremsen weil sie Elastomer gedämpft ist wäre mir neu. Bei meiner alten Manitou war da jedenfalls null Spiel.
Ich denke mal das fehlende Wort lautet Cartridge. Das ist der Steuersatz und der sollte nicht nachgeben, jedenfalls hatte ich bisher keinen der freiwillig nachgegeben hätte 
Geh am besten mal in einen Fahrradladen bei Euch und lass die einen Blick drauf werfen, das wäre glaube ich sicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (1. März 2011)

das mit dem gummi am gabelschaft ist kaese! da ist kein gummi und da darf sich nix 
bewegen . da stimmt vermutlich am steuersatz was nicht oder er ist einfach nicht genug 
vorgespannt.

was ist die gabel fuer ein model? alle marzocchi heissen bomber.  wenn das ding nicht uralt
ist, sollt das ok sein. alle marzocchi die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin waren gute gabeln.

ob lx oder xt ist sch...egal. da leidet allenfalls der poserfaktor.

mach mal ein paar fotos von dem gefaehrt


----------



## Matthias1992 (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten.

Also welches genaue Modell die Gabel ist, weiß ich nicht. Es ist kein Schriftzug drauf, und Auch so kann ich nichts erkennen.

Wie kann ich, eurer Meinungs nach, die Gabel wieder festbekommen?
Denn so gesund kann es ja wirklich nicht sein.

@ fatz: Die Bilder in dem Link meines ersten Posts sind Aktuelle.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sven2356 (1. März 2011)

Also wenn an dem Bike alles in Ordnung ist und das ganze auf falscher Einstellung beruht sollte Dir der Link helfen:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf.htm


----------



## Matthias1992 (1. März 2011)

Hay,

Danke, das werd ich gleich mal versuchen. Glaube zwar nicht daran, dass es damit erledigt ist, Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Sven2356 (1. März 2011)

Wenn es nicht hilft gehe am besten mal in einem Fahrradladen bei Dir vorbei.
Das kann böse enden wenn da was faul ist am Steuerrohr.


----------



## Vincy (1. März 2011)

Der Rahmen ist Modelljahr 2009, erkennbar an den hinteren Sitzstreben (Cantisockel fehlen). Könnte aber auch 2008 sein, wenn da nachträglich die Cantisockel abgeflext wurden.
Ob es einer der LTD-Serie ist, kann man auf den schlechten Bildern nicht erkennen. Am ehesten könnte man es am Schaltauge identifizieren.
Die Komponenten sind auf alle Fälle nicht serienmäßig.

Cube LTD Team 2008 http://www.rosskopp.de/2008/cube/ltd_team.htm
Cube LTD Team 2009 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428838




Wenn der Verkäufer dir ein Cube LTD Team angeboten und verkauft hat, dann kannst ihn evtl wegen arglistiger Täuschung belangen.
Allerdings müßte man dafür die genaue Artikelbeschreibung des Verkaufsangebotes haben.


----------



## Matthias1992 (1. März 2011)

Sag mir was ein Schaltauge ist, und ich mach dir Bilder davon^^
Wie gesagt ich habe absolut keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## Vincy (1. März 2011)

Auf der Cube Webseite kannst auch noch ältere Kataloge anschauen. 
http://www.cube.eu/service/catalog-2011.html

2008 http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/1180_cube_ev_mtb_uk_x/1
2009 http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/1656_cube_ev_mtb/1


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. März 2011)

Ein anderer Ansatz wär es die Geometrie mal zu vergleichen. Die LTD Serie hat ein recht kurzes Steuerrohr.  Bei meinen 2010er ist es bei 18" 110mm lang. Acid oder drunter haben da schon 130mm. 

Natürlich weis ich nicht ob sich was die Geom. angeht in 2 Jahren was geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias1992 (1. März 2011)

Sven2356 schrieb:


> Also wenn an dem Bike alles in Ordnung ist und das ganze auf falscher Einstellung beruht sollte Dir der Link helfen:
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf.htm



Hab die Schuhe schon an und werd nun mal ans Bike gehen um es zu versuchen.

Das Problem ist, der Vorbesitzer kommt aus Detmold, und ich habe auch nur seine Email Adresse. Was kann ich denn, im Falle dass es wirklich nicht das ist, was es sein soll, gegen ihn machen?

hier ist das Bild welches er mir hat zukommen lassen. 

http://img585.imageshack.us/f/0353l2723.jpg/


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2011)

Ich wusste gar nicht, das man die Bremsleitung so um die Gabel wickeln kann, die ist ja richtig abgeknickt am Bremssattel, daß ist gefährlich!


----------



## Matthias1992 (1. März 2011)

So, ich habe das mit der Einstellung versucht. 
Hat absolut nichts gebracht. 
Ich konnte die schraube wenn überhaupt auch nur 2mm bewegen.

Mal nebenbei, gibt es einen besonderen Trick um den Schaltzug für die Hinterradschaltung einzuhängen? Also ich meine nicht hinten am Hinterrad, sondern oben bei den Schaltarmaturen. Da ist der Zug nämlich nicht eingehangen.


----------



## Vincy (1. März 2011)

Das ist auf alle Fälle kein Cube LTD Team. Allenfalls der Rahmen, Sattelstütze und evtl der LRS, alles andere ist nicht serienmäßig.



 



Bild links das gekaufte Bike. Bild rechts ein LTD Team black 2008


Wann hast es denn gekauft? Hast du noch den Link zu dem ebay-Angebot?
Es ist entscheidend, was da steht (zB was wurde angeboten, Ausschluß der Gewährleistung ???)!


----------



## bull0r (1. März 2011)

Als was wurde es denn verkauft? Also "Cube LTD" oder als eigenaufgebauter "Cube LTD" Rahmen mit genauer Auflistung der Teile? Bei ersterem würde ich das ganze so nicht annehmen!


----------



## Matthias1992 (1. März 2011)

Also das war so,

Ich habe meinen Mofa - Roller zum Verkauf/Tausch bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen inseriert. 
Irgendwann kam eine Anfrage von dem Herrn, der mir dann auch das Bike Brachte.
Er hat es mir als Cube LTD Team Black angeboten.

Wisst ihr, ob ich gegen irgendwelche Rechte verstoße, wenn ich die email von ihm hier Poste, ohne dass seine emailadresse zu sehen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. März 2011)

Kannst das ja sinngemäß wiedergeben, ohne persönliche Daten (Name, Adresse).
Aber bei einem Tausch sieht es eher schlecht aus. Erstrecht ohne Beweise (Zeuge, Schriftliches). Kannst ja versuchen es wieder zurück zu geben, wegen (arglistiger) Täuschung.
Zu deinem technischen Problem: das könnte am Steuersatz liegen oder evtl auch an verschlisssenen Führungsbuchsen in den unteren Tauchrohren der Gabel.
Was dein Vater da meint, könnte der Zentrierring sein, der auf das obere Lager drückt.
Mal in einer Fahrradwekstatt vorbeischauen, die sollen sich das mal näher ansehen. Als totaler Laie, kannst du es es selber nicht beurteilen bzw beseitigen.


----------



## Themeankitty (1. März 2011)

Also eigentlich sieht das nicht nach Cube Ltd. Team aus, höchstens der Rahmen ist ein Cube (aber schwer zu sagen weil der Rahem ja lackiert wurde),
die Kompontenten sind um einiges schlechter als die vom 2008 Ltd team.

Sorry, aber ich finde das war ein Griff ins Klo!


----------



## Obsession (2. März 2011)

Vor allem kommt es mir komisch vor, dass das Bike umlackiert wurde. Aus welchem Grund lackier ich ein Bike in schwarz, das vorher auch schwarz war? Um Dellen oder Risse zu verbergen? Um zu verbergen, dass es sich um ein gestohlenes Teil handelt? Also ich weiß nicht, ich würde es sofort dem Verkäufer um die Ohren schmeissen, auf welche Art auch immer du das Ding wieder ohne Verluste los wirst. Klingt recht dubios, was da über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gelaufen ist...


----------



## Themeankitty (2. März 2011)

------------------------------------
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-ltd-team-black/21627265


----------



## Matthias1992 (3. März 2011)

Hay,
Konnte mich erst jetzt melden.

Ich war gestern bei unserem ZEG 2Rad Händler. Er hatte glücklicherweise das 2008er Modell dort stehen.
Also ich kann nun mit Sicherheit sagen, dass der Rahmen zumindest der eines 2008 LTD Team ist.
Allerdings sind die Komponenten alle ausgetauscht.

Die Kleinanzeigen Anzeige muss ich also nun anpassen, bzw. Löschen und neu Tippen.

Meint ihr, dass 200,- Festpreis okay ist?
Denn auch wenn es kein Reines LTD Team ist, sind die Komponenten dennoch nicht Billig, und noch recht gut erhalten.

Liebe Grüße


----------

